# Question to all of the dark-hair copers



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

If dark features are the way

Then why the fuck do girls photoshop blond hair and blue eyes onto every guy


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 21, 2020)

Most of the girls that do it are chinks I wager


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Most of the girls that do it are chinks I wager


The girl that made the Shawn Mendes blond one was called Anneliese van der Lee or something

Don't think it was an asian


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> The girl that made the Shawn Mendes blond one was called Anneliese van der Lee or something
> 
> Don't think it was an asian


Well I guess some have a preference but I think most prefer dark hair

They do prefer light eyes 100%


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Well I guess some have a preference but I think most prefer dark hair
> 
> They do prefer light eyes 100%


Poll on which Niall Horan (one direction member) hair colour girls liked best (i clicked on brown, results locked until voting)


----------



## loksr (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> If dark features are the way
> 
> Then why the fuck do girls photoshop blond hair and blue eyes onto every guy
> 
> ...



There are two types of girls: ones that want exotic or ones that want familiar

if she’s blonde and wants exotic, she likes dark hair. If she’s blonde and wants familiar, she likes light hair.

hair coloring is cope. (Unless ginger, fix that shit)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

loksr said:


> There are two types of girls: ones that want exotic or ones that want familiar
> 
> if she’s blonde and wants exotic, she likes dark hair. If she’s blonde and wants familiar, she likes light hair.
> 
> hair coloring is cope. (Unless ginger, fix that shit)


Girls that like familiar: family-oriented women that are loyal and caring

Girls that like exotic: whores with inflated egos that are entitled as fuck and make pictures of themselves half-naked on Instagram

Think i know which one is better


----------



## loksr (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Girls that like familiar: family-oriented women that are loyal and caring
> 
> Girls that like exotic: whores with inflated egos that are entitled as fuck and make pictures of themselves half-naked on Instagram
> 
> Think i know which one is better



girls that like familiar are the ones you find out later they gave their cousin a blowjob or something

you know, southern girls

actually I know one and in her case it’s cause she’s narcy as shit and basically wants to fuck herself, she went “lesbian” for a short period and got with this chick who could’ve been her fucking twin


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 21, 2020)

@Dante1 @Sikkunt23 @Salludon


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 21, 2020)

Another dog shit thread from you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

loksr said:


> girls that like familiar are the ones you find out later they gave their cousin a blowjob or something
> 
> you know, southern girls


much better than finding out that girls that like exotic have a bodycount of 781


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Another dog shit thread from you


Nice counter-argument bro

Completely in shock of this evidence


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Poll on which Niall Horan (one direction member) hair colour girls liked best (i clicked on brown, results locked until voting)
> View attachment 606153
> 
> View attachment 606154
> View attachment 606156


Just compare good pic to shit pic theory


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Just compare good pic to shit pic theory


Just ignore the poll results theory

(Weren't based on those pics btw, was just in general from a news site)


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry buddyboyo but most women still prefer darker hair.

Also JFL if you think girls who like familiar haircolor will make for god "wife material"

Newsflash all of them nowadays are rampant sluts wether or not they like black or blonde


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Sorry buddyboyo but most women still prefer darker hair.
> 
> Also JFL if you think girls who like familiar haircolor will make for god "wife material"
> 
> Newsflash all of them nowadays are rampant sluts wether or not they like black or blonde


''Sorry buddyboyo'' what

Where's your proof

Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Sorry buddyboyo'' what
> 
> Where's your proof
> 
> Lmao


use the search function nig there have been a fuckton of threads made on it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Just compare good pic to shit pic theory


But regardless. Let's compare candids with flash then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> use the search function nig there have been a fuckton of threads made on it


Yeah i ain't feelin that

Fine if you don't debunk it personally but i made this thread to prove a point and i did. Whoever disagrees can refute here (with evidence like i did)


----------



## Kekee (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> If dark features are the way
> 
> Then why the fuck do girls photoshop blond hair and blue eyes onto every guy
> 
> ...


They also photoshop this onto guys:












PINK HAIR IS IDEAL GUYS. JFL @ BLONDE AND DARK HAIRED MEN. THIS IS WHAT WOMEN WANT IN 2020.











ALSO:














Keep coping. Imagine thinking feminine coloring and having no eyebrows(a true blonde) is ideal.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> But regardless. Let's compare candids with flash then
> View attachment 606182
> View attachment 606183


Dyde right one has exaggerated nasolabial fold and folds around chin, looks bloated. 
And stop coping


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Kekee said:


> They also photoshop this onto guys:
> View attachment 606176
> 
> View attachment 606177
> ...


ngl i thought those first pics with the pink were real whoever did that is quite talented

But still. So far you're still the coper.
Explain this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Dyde right one has exaggerated nasolabial fold and folds around chin, looks bloated.
> And stop coping


IT'S THE SAME FUCKING DUDE

Also what do you mean cope how the fuck would this be cope i'm gonna need u to stop coping instead


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> IT'S THE SAME FUCKING DUDE
> 
> Also what do you mean cope how the fuck would this be cope i'm gonna need u to stop coping instead


You are blonde so you are making this thread arent you? You are white that already mogs 80percent of forum


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> You are blonde so you are making this thread arent you? You are white that already mogs 80percent of forum


I'm not blond


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 21, 2020)

Women are more Nazi than Hitler


----------



## maxmendietta (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not blond
> 
> View attachment 606197


it is over.


----------



## Kekee (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ngl i thought those first pics with the pink were real whoever did that is quite talented
> 
> But still. So far you're still the coper.
> Explain this
> View attachment 606192


How am I supposed to explain that? We know that you don't have to be a woman to vote, so for all we know 50% of those votes could be from men. And yes there are plenty of male Niall fans. But I'll play along and pretend those all are women in the first place.

Possible reasons.
1. They are gook and other low level ethnic whores(curries, blacks.) Enjoy appealing to those subhumans with your blonde hair. (Hint: White, mixed, and most Western hispanic/latina women don't like blonde hair). 

2. They are used to the original look of Niall which was with blonde hair, so they naturally would prefer it.

3. He's younger in the first pic when blonde therefore appeals more to women than his older cel counterpart. 

4. Who cares about Niall? He looks like a cuck anyways and gets mogged to oblivion by Harry and Zayn. 

Also this mogs the blonde version everyday for the rest of time.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> it is over.


True. It never began for my dark hair


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Kekee said:


> How am I supposed to explain that? We know that you don't have to be a woman to vote, so for all we know 50% of those votes could be from men. And yes there are plenty of male Niall fans. But I'll play along and pretend those all are women in the first place.
> 
> Possible reasons.
> 1. They are gook and other low level ethnic whores(curries, blacks.) Enjoy appealing to those subhumans with your blonde hair. (Hint: White, mixed, and most Western hispanic/latina women don't like blonde hair).
> ...


1. The woman who made the blond Shawn Mendes photo wasn't gook or ethnic. Had a very European name. So i'd expect others would follow suit. Contradicts your latter statement.

2. Could be

3. It happened overnight, and they were likely following him after his music career and thus were exposed to his aging with the same hair colour until he got rid of the dye. So i doubt it.

4. It's not about him personally, but his hair colour to prove a broader point.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 21, 2020)

Jfl, what is this shit thread?
Dark hair + light eyes + tanned skinned (but still white) is the ideal colouring.
Anyone saying otherwise is retarded.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Jfl, what is this shit thread?
> Dark hair + light eyes + tanned skinned (but still white) is the ideal colouring.
> Anyone saying otherwise is retarded.


proof


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Kekee said:


> How am I supposed to explain that? We know that you don't have to be a woman to vote, so for all we know 50% of those votes could be from men. And yes there are plenty of male Niall fans. But I'll play along and pretend those all are women in the first place.
> 
> Possible reasons.
> 1. They are gook and other low level ethnic whores(curries, blacks.) Enjoy appealing to those subhumans with your blonde hair. (Hint: White, mixed, and most Western hispanic/latina women don't like blonde hair).
> ...


he would look even better in those pictures + blond hair


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> proof










+ forgot to add stuble


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> View attachment 606221
> View attachment 606224
> 
> + forgot to add stuble


first one is ''handsome man'' google search molded together into 1 person by country of search query. blond guys with good bone structure are very rare and thus it reflects in these morphs how the majority has darker hair.

second one is a bunch of male video game characters. i guess the point they tried to get across is that every one of them has dark hair and thus dark hair is a handsome trait but come on now. when the fuck was michael from gta5 supposed to be some kind of handsome man sex symbol? and so forth. rofl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 21, 2020)

Kekee said:


> They also photoshop this onto guys:
> View attachment 606176
> 
> View attachment 606177
> ...


Good post ngl


----------



## Kekee (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 1. The woman who made the blond Shawn Mendes photo wasn't gook or ethnic. Had a very European name. So i'd expect others would follow suit. Contradicts your latter statement.
> 
> 2. Could be
> 
> ...


1. European is a very broad term. Where exactly do you think she's from? Either way one example does not change the norm. 

I'll show you a real example with real faces:

https://instagram.com/allie_dunn?igshid=cek2gbf9axni

See this hot whore? Guess how many boyfriends of her's were blonde? 






0.

And guess who were her crushes when she was a JB?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not blond
> 
> View attachment 606197


arvid vibes


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Kekee said:


> 1. European is a very broad term. Where exactly do you think she's from? Either way one example does not change the norm.
> 
> I'll show you a real example with real faces:
> 
> ...



1. Northwestern Europe

Also those instagram things you posted don't load for me since i have Facebook blocked but look at her, she's a mini-celebrity on Instagram and posts a bunch of pictures of her body. You think she's a family-oriented loyal type or an exotic-chasing entitled type?

Take your time to think on that.

Girls who don't think they're on top of the world and behave like real women like blond guys. You need to be Chad himself to have any type of success with one of these girls u posted and still then she won't actually love you. You only need to be high-tier normie and blond (which could halo you up there from regular normie) to get a good girl who actually loves you and isn't entitled and annoying.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

sytyl said:


> arvid vibes


True tbh this is old arvid vibes


----------



## Germania (Aug 21, 2020)

Chad is blond, incel is brown. Everything else is cope


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 21, 2020)

Blond is ideal for women


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Blond is ideal for women


True


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> True


The reason med pheno is ideal for men is cause it comes with the rough and tuff ethnic features + sharpness of Caucasian faces


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 21, 2020)

97% of This site has dark hair and most of those are ethnic Jfl obviously they Will push their own hair color and say its everything


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 21, 2020)

Only jbs are attracted to blonde fags
End of a story


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Only jbs are attracted to blonde fags
> End of a story


isn't that who you'd want tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> The reason med pheno is ideal for men is cause it comes with the rough and tuff ethnic features + sharpness of Caucasian faces


i would say blond pheno is goodlooking because of the rareness and the contrast of softer prettyboy colours + robust face


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> isn't that who you'd want tho


I want them all
With dark hair you can get both jbs and have sex appeal for older females


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> I want them all
> With dark hair you can get both jbs and have sex appeal for older females


Older ones like blond too


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Older ones like blond too


Yeah but usually blonde hair is seen on cucks and low T guys.You can rarely see it on high T guys which older females prefer.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Yeah but usually blonde hair is seen on cucks and low T guys.You can rarely see it on high T guys which older females prefer.


True but when it is seen on a high T guy it's rare and godly

Which is why it trumps over dark hair


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 21, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i would say blond pheno is goodlooking because of the rareness and the contrast of softer prettyboy colours + robust face


blonds have appeal too gooks and deathnik whotres
meanwhile majority of white girls prefer "dark lookz"
This guy appeal and psl mog everyone u posted ITT


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> blonds have appeal too gooks and deathnik whotres
> meanwhile majority of white girls prefer "dark lookz"
> This guy appeal and psl mog everyone u posted ITT
> 
> ...


I was posting people girls photoshopped blond, not ''PSL GODS'' or whatever.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 21, 2020)

If you don’t have ideal colour then just colour it. Simple as that, that is, if it looks good


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> If you don’t have ideal colour then just colour it. Simple as that, that is, if it looks good


you can't replicate authentic blond hair tho tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 21, 2020)

Darker hair is more appealing to women.
Shouldn't even be a discussion it's evolution. 

There's a reason many nordics have blonde hair as kids but moves more towards brown in adulthood. 
The theory is that we had so much clothes on due to cold weather, that we couldn't judge fertility by looking at the body. 

So what indicated fertility was hair getting darker. 

This is not to say dark blonde or light brown don't have appeal, they just have a less broad one.


----------



## Virgincel (Aug 21, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> blonds have appeal too gooks and deathnik whotres
> meanwhile majority of white girls prefer "dark lookz"
> This guy appeal and psl mog everyone u posted ITT
> 
> ...


cope
this guy with long blond hair would be an even bigger gigamogger


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 21, 2020)

aryan masterrace

cry for him you curry REEEEEE


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Aug 21, 2020)

u seem like a blond twink stormfronter coping hard, stop denying dimorphism, blond = playful and feminine, hence blonde girls are seen as the hottest everywhere

black = dark triad and mysterious, how men are supposed to be


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> u seem like a blond twink stormfronter coping hard, stop denying dimorphism, blond = playful and feminine, hence blonde girls are seen as the hottest everywhere
> 
> black = dark triad and mysterious, how men are supposed to be


Well you're mistaken

You use shitty examples. Justin Bieber has naturally dark hair (blond doesn't look like real blond and his eyebrows and facial hair are different colours) and even with ''DARK TRIAD BADBOY DARK HAIR'' he looks ''playful and feminine'', like you said.

Dude you posted would be an even bigger mogger if he had lightblond hair. End of discussion.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 21, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Darker hair is more appealing to women.
> Shouldn't even be a discussion it's evolution.
> 
> There's a reason many nordics have blonde hair as kids but moves more towards brown in adulthood.
> ...


No bro i think it's just because their hair created less melanin due to the climate lol


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No bro i think it's just because their hair created less melanin due to the climate lol


? 
I'm talking about how nordics often got blonde hair until they hit puberty where the hair darkens


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> ?
> I'm talking about how nordics often got blonde hair until they hit puberty where the hair darkens


It'll go from lightblond to medium blond. Dogshit analysis though bunch of people with dark hair have brown hair as a kid and so forth lmao


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It'll go from lightblond to medium blond. Dogshit analysis though bunch of people with dark hair have brown hair as a kid and so forth lmao


You dumb as shit huh?
I see the new generation of members are dog tier IQ


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> You dumb as shit huh?
> I see the new generation of members are dog tier IQ


''new generation of members''

Son you joined 3 months before i did, shutcho stupidass up LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

Bryh wtf is this. I'm blonde and even I don't cope this hard. 

Dark hair with light eyes and tan skin will always be the universal ideal.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Bryh wtf is this. I'm blonde and even I don't cope this hard.
> 
> Dark hair with light eyes and tan skin will always be the universal ideal.


I'm not coping either

Every mogger with dark hair would have looked better blond, end of discussion


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 22, 2020)

Neither ethnics nor nordcucks are correct on this. 

Dark hair, light eyes always mogs


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not coping either
> 
> Every mogger with dark hair would have looked better blond, end of discussion


Not at all. Blonde hair is feminine, I'd look way better with darker coloring


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Not at all. Blonde hair is feminine, I'd look way better with darker coloring


Doubt

Being blond halos average and below average lookin dudes








Also perfect bones + blond hair = perfect combination

Best of both worlds


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Doubt
> 
> Being blond halos average and below average lookin dudes
> View attachment 609737
> ...


Maat hij lijkt nog gayer op de rechter 😂 je weet wel dat er kk veel onderzoek is wat aanwijzing geeft dat vrouwen meer van donker haar houden.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Maat hij lijkt nog gayer op de rechter 😂 je weet wel dat er kk veel onderzoek is wat aanwijzing geeft dat vrouwen meer van donker haar houden.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 609749
> 
> View attachment 609750
> View attachment 609752


Zegt niks


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Zegt niks


niet?


----------

